# TNT account



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Who has one? for transporting live animals?
I have someone from TNT coming around on friday to talk me through prices, how much do you pay?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

i was under the impression that new TNT accounts for transporting live animals is now a same day service charged at £1 a mile, and not the overnight cheap rate one that they used to do for old accounts though i could be wrong, though i was told this by a shop owner friend of mine.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Oh interesting, i will find out on friday then.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i was under the impression that new TNT accounts for transporting live animals is now a same day service charged at £1 a mile, and not the overnight cheap rate one that they used to do for old accounts though i could be wrong, though i was told this by a shop owner friend of mine.


I think he's telling you fibbs :blush:

I still pay £25 per shipment and then have to supply the boxes, packaging and heater packs. 
( I use the 30 and 40 hour heater packs not the cheaper 8 hour ones )
I charge £30 to the buyers and know it costs me over £35 by the time you add the other stuff. 
I should raise it this year to reflect the true cost.

It would be good to hear what TNT say as I was not aware they were taking on new livestock carrying accounts.

Stephen


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

SnakeBreeder said:


> I think he's telling you fibbs :blush:
> 
> I still pay £25 per shipment and then have to supply the boxes, packaging and heater packs.
> ( I use the 30 and 40 hour heater packs not the cheaper 8 hour ones )
> ...


this part might be what he means, old accounts (ie yours) still get the old rate


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

SnakeBreeder said:


> It would be good to hear what TNT say as I was not aware they were taking on new livestock carrying accounts.


when I rang them late last year (nov/dec) about an account I was told that they no longer accepted such accounts ~ which is how I found a company down this way who are not only insured and licensed for reps etc but who've got good rates too :2thumb:


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Well just spoke to them again, they have to see what im going to courier which will be crested geckos (NOT tortoises) and how im going to package them, to see what service they can give me. I wont just be transporting cresties also some hardware with them.


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

SWsarah said:


> Well just spoke to them again, they have to see what im going to courier which will be crested geckos (NOT tortoises) and how im going to package them, to see what service they can give me. I wont just be transporting cresties also some hardware with them.


Just out of interest... wouldn't cresties be far more fragile and susceptible to being knocked around in transit than tortoises? I know there's a lot of anti-courier sentiment among the tort folks but if anything I'd have thought they'd cope with it better than small, fragile geckos?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

TNT in my area won't open new livestock accounts at all. Make sure when the rep visits you that they are 100% clear that you will be transporting live animals.

You will need to fill in the form and attach a copy of the SVS transportation license to every parcel also.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Im going to chat to her first
Ive done alot of research into transporting and packaging
Yes i made it really clear what i wanted to do.
They rang me three times today because they 1, forgot to ask me my post code, then again because an email wouldnt go through so i asked again about the price and what people have said on here.

She said the rep will want to see what i will be transporting and talk through packaging etc

Im only chatting about it nothing for sure just yet


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> this part might be what he means, old accounts (ie yours) still get the old rate


I'm all ears on this one as i know a few people who would like the option of using a national courier.



SleepyD said:


> when I rang them late last year (nov/dec) about an account I was told that they no longer accepted such accounts ~ which is how I found a company down this way who are not only insured and licensed for reps etc but who've got good rates too :2thumb:


It is a shame the company you are using is not national.
I know several people who would have been interested.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Ill be interested for sure..............TNT told me they were not going to issue any more live animal accounts....


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Im just special lol


----------

